# Fehler beim start von WinCC 6.2



## Jochen Kühner (11 Juni 2008)

Bekomme beim start meines WinCC Projektes immer folgenden fehler:

Titel: ...\CCDmRtServer.DLL

Unhandled exception was raised. Look WinCC Diagnose directory for details.


Un da steht dann in der PMDiagnose.log

2008_6_11 15 15:27:11:18 CCProjectMgr.exe CRTApplication::StartWinCCApplication CreateProcess of textbirt.exe failed
2008_6_11 15 15:27:11:18 CCProjectMgr.exe CRTApplication::StartWinCCApplication GetFileAttributes of textbirt.exe failed
2008_6_11 15 15:27:11:205 CCProjectMgr.exe CRTApplication::StartWinCCApplication pICCRt->ActivateServer of CCTMConfiguration.CTMHelper.1 failed
2008_6_11 15 15:27:11:205 CCProjectMgr.exe *** Error: CRTApplication::StartWinCCApplication(CCTMConfiguration.CTMHelper.1) failed of WinCC


----------



## vierlagig (11 Juni 2008)

was ist denn die textbirt.exe


----------



## Jochen Kühner (11 Juni 2008)

*weis nicht...*

weis ich auch nicht, aber soh steht es in dem log (hab den text rauskopiert!!!)


----------



## vierlagig (11 Juni 2008)

schau doch mal ob die eim startup des projektes aufgerufen wird und dann ob sie auf deinem rechner verfügbar ist ...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (12 Juni 2008)

*Fehler...*

Habe nun mein WinCC Projekt gelöscht, neu erstellt, bilder und scripte kopiert.

Nun kommen immer noch folgende fehler in PMDiagnose.log
(PS: Ich arbeite mit WinCC inegriert im Simatic Manager!)

2008_6_12 10 10:16:29:322 CCProjectMgr.exe CRTApplication::StartWinCCApplication CreateProcess of textbirt.exe failed
2008_6_12 10 10:16:29:322 CCProjectMgr.exe CRTApplication::StartWinCCApplication GetFileAttributes of textbirt.exe failed
2008_6_12 10 10:16:29:479 CCProjectMgr.exe CRTApplication::StartWinCCApplication pICCRt->ActivateServer of CCTMConfiguration.CTMHelper.1 failed
2008_6_12 10 10:16:29:479 CCProjectMgr.exe *** Error: CRTApplication::StartWinCCApplication(CCTMConfiguration.CTMHelper.1) failed of WinCC 
2008_6_12 10 10:17:38:838 CCProjectMgr.exe CSingletonProjectOrganization::Activate m_RedundancyControl.Connect() failed=0x080070422
2008_6_12 10 10:17:39:229 CCProjectMgr.exe *** Error: CRTApplication::StopWinCCApplication Process (CAReportMergerX.exe) is terminated already


----------



## Jochen Kühner (13 Juni 2008)

*Läuft...*

Nach Update auf SP2 von WinCC läufts...


----------

